# Games and sd



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Quick question peeps. If I have games on the internal storage, how do I move them to an SD card? Just a file manger?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## martinez5241 (May 7, 2013)

There's an app GL to SD(root). It works for me and its free.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks my good fellow.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

